# Remix OS:Can my PC run this OS parallel to Windows 7???



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

Now,i have heard of remix OS quite increasingly in the past month,so i am thinking of installing it parallel to windows 7 {any version(as i have not installed yet windows 7)}.
My SPECS:
Intel DH61HO
Intel Pentium G2010 @ 2.8GHz
Strontium 2GB DDR3 RAM
no graphics card
LG FLATRON W1943C.

Also,if possible,can somebody please provide me the system requirements of Remix OS.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you dont know about remix OS:
The link:
http://www.jide.com/remixos
Go here.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please Answer Fast.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

System requirements list a dual core cpu (I don't think the g2010 is dual core). Otherwise, 2GB RAM and HDD space.

Ensure you use the PC version (the link above is not to the PC version). 

Otherwise, you should be able to dual boot like you would with any other combination of OS's.


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is some info here:https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+remix+OS++with+windows+7
I am only a windows user so you might want to make a back-up image of windows if you do that.


----------

